# Summer 2015 project - Yamaha YS624T



## JnC

Already getting ahead of myself here but here is what I picked up yesterday, an older YS624T, although I wasnt really looking but the price was too good to pass on and I had been itching to get my hands on one of the Yamahas for a while. 

I know parts are tough to come by for these things, I have family in Toronto and I head up there almost every 3 months so in the mean time i'll try to establish a parts connection up north to save on time. 

Condition
- Tracks are fine, a few hair line cracks on the surface due to age.
- Carb needs a rebuild, can anyone guide me where to find a rebuild kit for these things? 
- Auger is fine, bearings might need to be replaced. 
- No major rust issues.
- Good compression.
- Any idea on where to find factory match paint?

Project goals
- Fully disassemble the blower.
- Refurbish all the parts including auger assembly, engine, pulleys etc.
- Strip, repair (if needed) paint all components
- Rebuild motor (if needed)
- Bring blower to brand new OE condition

wish me luck, i'll keep this thread updated as soon as the project starts.


----------



## JnC

A bit of research suggests "Ford Blue DE1601" is a close match to OE color, even if its slightly off it wouldnt matter as the whole blower is getting painted. 
Duplicolor sells it in cans as well


----------



## Coby7

That's the color I used to paint my dolly. But I believe Beauty Tone is closer.


----------



## JnC

^^ Thanks, unfortunately that brand isnt available here in the US.

On a side note, I think I have a hoarding problem, a day after getting the HS624T I picked up a YS828T(E) yesterday. I was just looking for replacement tracks but the guy made me an offer that I couldnt refuse. To say I'll be in the dog house for a few days is an understatement.


----------



## Eyeboltman

A blue snow blower ! I like it.


----------



## JnC

I am aching to get started on one of the Yamahas.

*YS-624T

*- Needs a carb rebuild as it only starts with starting fluid sprayed into the carb.
- Right auger is slightly bent at one point, needs to be straightened and or welded if needed.
- The chute cable seem to be frozen, I am hoping its not broken as replacement cables are expensive. 


*YS-828TE

*- Needs a carb rebuild, it starts up fine but sputters a bit. 
- When I bought it the owner mentioned that it needs a new friction disk as it doesn't move if you engage it in any gear, forward or reverse. I was able to buy a new disk off of ebay for $55 shipped.


Most of the parts that I might need are available through boats.net, if in any case I need a part thats not available here in the states or in Canada I have a friend in Japan that can source and ship the parts over. 

I'll keep updating this thread as soon as I start work on either one of the two blowers.


----------



## Coby7

Did you remove the bottom cover of the YS-828TE yet? I wouldn't buy parts on somebody else's hearsay. Might be just needing a "clean, lube and adjust".


----------



## JnC

Coby7 said:


> Did you remove the bottom cover of the YS-828TE yet? I wouldn't buy parts on somebody else's hearsay. Might be just needing a "clean, lube and adjust".


I personally havent opened the pan to inspect but the previous owner stated that he indeed opened it and found out that the disk needed to be replaced, in either case I dont mind having a spare just in case . 

In other news, I had some spare time yesterday so went ahead and disassembled the YS624. Everything is off, bagged and tagged. When I picked up the machine the owner mentioned that the blower only turns on when a bit of starter fluid is sprayed in the carb, he said the carb probably needs a rebuild. When I was taking everything off I noticed a whole bunch gunk in the metal fuel tank. Once the carb and lines were removed I when ahead and tried draining tank through the fuel line only to find out that the metal pipe coming out of the tank is clogged. 

So there is the reason for the machine sputtering and stalling, the carb will get rebuild regardless but I am glad that the issue was this obvious.

I'll be doing a compression test on the motor some time soon, for future reference 

*Standard compression is 57 PSI, limit is 43 PSI.*


----------



## Coby7

Had my YS524 for 30 years and never touched the carburator. Always started first or second pull.


----------

